# Chickenboy lure flounder



## TheDome (Jun 26, 2012)

I know that this is not any sort of record for most of you guys but this was my personal best so far. I am new to flounder fishing and this is the biggest that I have caught. I also caught him from the bank and not a boat due to not personally owning one. I was so excited when he hit it you would think it was the first fish that I ever caught. Thump, Thump, and then drag started ripping. When I saw him surface I was smiling from ear to ear. He swallowed the the lure so bad I thought I was going to have to cut the line and just get the bait when I cleaned him. Anyway thought I would share my excitement. Caught on chicken on a bone shrimp. Going back tomorrow,:smile:


----------



## TheDome (Jun 26, 2012)

Caught my 2 count limit today. One 16" and one 18". Not that big to most of you experienced guys but this brings joy to my heart. Caught on the same lures, thanks Joe..


----------



## TheDome (Jun 26, 2012)

Caught my 2 limit in 6 cast this morning. Then caught 2 more and released them, one to the water (to small) and one to a guy that did not have a fish. Gave him a flounder, a Chicken Boy lure, and the website.:cheers:. Can't wait until December 1st when the limit goes back up to 5.


----------

